# 2009 Routan grinding brake noise?



## velo55 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a 2009 Routan and every now and then I'll get a grinding noise upon deceleration. It's not particularly a hard deceleration but it comes and goes and I can't seem to find any consistency with it. Should I be worried?

The front brakes and rotors were replaced last year by my mechanic (not dealership). The sound isn't the grind noise of the surface rust...but really loud. Anyway, thought I'd ask you for your input here.

Thanks!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

I would have the wheel bearings checked. I'm beginning to get a subtle hum at 95K, so I'm keeping an eye [and ear] on mine. Good luck.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double check the brake caliper bracket. I've had the screws back out on two of them and they start grinding before separating and falling off. Both times it happened to me (one rear and one front) is was a considerable time/miles after the last brake jobs, and both prior brake jobs were done at different shops. So it wasn't a one-off mistake from someone who overlooked something or didn't know what he was doing. Worth a double-check to see if the caliper bracket is loose.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Our 2009 SE makes some crappy noise on braking. I guess I would call it grinding. I plan on doing a full brake job this spring, so I have not been too concerned about it yet. If I discover anything when I take it all apart, I will post here. It has not seemed to affect braking performance at all, but it has gotten more consistent over time. it used to do it once in a while, and other times no noise at all. Now it is pretty much there all the time.


----------



## bpbevins (Feb 14, 2007)

rear brake pads are metal on metal.


----------

